# mehrere Kernel Versionen auf einer Partition

## muecke

ich möchte gerne eine ältere und eine ganz neue Kernelversion auf einer Partition laufen lassen. Geht das überhaupt, wenn ja wie muss ich da vorgehen?

Benutze Grub als Bootmanager und zur Zeit Kernel 2.6.7-r11 will auch den neusten Kernel 2.6.9 drauf haben

----------

## toskala

naja, du hast ja eine struktur von kernel sourcen unter /usr/src

den aktuellen hast du gelinked auf /usr/src/linux

und du hast dir das bzImage nach /boot kopiert. im klügsten falle hast du das dann so gemacht, dass du die dinger bzImage-2.6.7 und bzImage-2.6.9 nennst.

dann fügst nen zusätzlichen eintrag in deinem bootmanager hinzu, und kannst dann on-boot aussuchen was du gerne für einen kernel gebooted haben willst.

und fertig ist die laube.

----------

## Deever

 *muecke wrote:*   

> ich möchte gerne eine ältere und eine ganz neue Kernelversion auf einer Partition laufen lassen.

 Bitte?

Kernels läßt man im RAM/CPU laufen, nicht auf einer Festplattenpartition.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *muecke wrote:*   

> ich möchte gerne eine ältere und eine ganz neue Kernelversion auf einer Partition laufen lassen. Geht das überhaupt, wenn ja wie muss ich da vorgehen?
> 
> 

 

kannst du uns mal erklären, was du machen willst? Was meinst du damit?

----------

## muecke

@pablo_supertux

also ich habe auf einer hd für den Lapi eine kernelversion2.6.1 und die läuft ganz ohne macken und hacken, nun will ich diese nicht platten und will aber auf dem  neusten kernel 2.6.9 gehen und da habe ich gedacht bevor ich was anfange frage ich lieber noch nach, ob dies überhaupt möglich ist und was ich da machen muss

Ich danke für die schnellen antworten

----------

## smg

Einfach neue Kernel backen, im bootloader z.b. grub eintragen, fertig!

mfg

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *muecke wrote:*   

> @pablo_supertux
> 
> also ich habe auf einer hd für den Lapi eine kernelversion2.6.1 und die läuft ganz ohne macken und hacken, nun will ich diese nicht platten und will aber auf dem  neusten kernel 2.6.9 gehen und da habe ich gedacht bevor ich was anfange frage ich lieber noch nach, ob dies überhaupt möglich ist und was ich da machen muss
> 
> Ich danke für die schnellen antworten

 

Du kannst so viele haben wie du willst, es kommt darauf an, welches kernel-image du beim booten lädst. Du meinst vielleicht sources? Das ist sch*** egal, wie viele du hast, weil das System nicht die sources braucht. Nach wie vor ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, was du machen willst.

----------

## toskala

naja... das würde ich erstmal so nicht unterschreiben.

kannst ja mal vmware installieren ohne kernel sourcen, das nich so geil

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *toskala wrote:*   

> naja... das würde ich erstmal so nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> kannst ja mal vmware installieren ohne kernel sourcen, das nich so geil

 

Wenn ich nvidia kernel bauen will, kann ich ohne sources auch nicht installieren. Abgesehen von der Installation bestimmter Programme, braucht das System die kernel-Sources? Nein. Früher hatte ich SuSE ohne kernel Sources und lief immer alles "perfekt".

----------

## toskala

ja du held: suse ist ja auch eine binärdistribution.

wenn du bei suse _irgendwas_ compilieren wolltest was mehr anspruch hatte als hello world, dann brauchtest du immerzu die entsprechenden "devel" pakete.

rm -rf /usr/src/* mach das doch einfach und sei so lange glücklich bis es zu irgendnem fehler kommt.

----------

## muecke

@Stephan 'ash' Grein

aber wie kann ich einen neuen Kernel backen wenn ich mit dem 2.6.7 starte?

muss ich da eine neue Stage drunterladen und bei /usr/src/linux speichern?

@pablo_supertux

schon mal was von Dualboot gehört? (keine anmache)

----------

## toskala

nein...

emerge --sync

emerge <dein-kernel> also meinetwegen emerge gentoo-dev-sources

sor, dann kommen die sourcen einer neuen kernelversion geflogen.

die landen dann in /usr/src

da kuckst du mal rein, ls -l /usr/src

da findest du dann mind. 1 verzeichnis und 1 symlink. auf das verzeichnis. schaut so aus:

```
toskala@octane toskala $ ls -l /usr/src/

total 20

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   21 Oct  9 21:29 linux -> linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 4096 Oct 20 15:20 linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 4096 Oct 20 15:21 linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r11

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 4096 Oct 20 15:22 linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Nov  1 09:36 linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 4096 Oct 24 23:53 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
```

so, da kannste es schon erahnen. ich benutze derzeit noch den 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 also zeigt da auch der symlink hin.

wenn du nun einen anderen bauen willst, dann linkst du auf den gewünschten kernel und baust da den neuen kernel wie das geht steht im howto.

dann machst mal einfach genau das, was ich in meinem ersten post hier geschrieben habe. das löst dann dein problem.

wenn hier nicht immer soviel redundant geposted werden würde, dann käme evtl. auch mal information an.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## muecke

@toskala

Du sprichst wahre Worte, danke für diese guten Infos

werde es auch zur Brust nehmen  :Laughing: 

----------

## apache

Also ich glaube muecke braucht eine etwas ausführlichere Erklärung:

Kernel werden aus den Kernel Sources kompiliert, Resultat ist ein bzImage und womöglich ein paar Module. Das bzImage wird auf der Boot Partition hinterlegt und beim Booten geladen und läuft dann vom RAM aus.

Mit emerge kannst du die gewünschten Sources unter /usr/src/ hinterlegen. Um einen Kernel zu bauen wechselt du dann in das gewünschte Verzeichnis, wo du dann den Kernel bauen kannst, zuerst mit "make menuconfig" konfigurieren, dann mit "make clean bzImage modules modules_install" den Kernel und die Module erstellen. Den Kernel dann von arch/i386/boot/bzImage auf die Boot Partition kopieren und Bootmanager Config editieren.

Du kannst du den Kernel aber auch von genkernel konfigurieren und kopieren lassen, oder du siehst dir das Howto in der Gentoo-Doku an.

 *Quote:*   

> aber wie kann ich einen neuen Kernel backen wenn ich mit dem 2.6.7 starte? 

 

Du baust den Kernel ja nur, er läuft ja noch nicht, du musst erst mit dem neuen Kernel booten, um ihn zu verwenden. Das heisst während du z.B. mit den 2.6.7-r6 Kernel arbeitest, kannst so viele Kernel bauen wie du willst (oder die Platte Platz bieten), um einen von ihnen zu verwenden musst du erst herunterfahren und mit dem gewüschten Kernel starten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *muecke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @pablo_supertux
> 
> schon mal was von Dualboot gehört? (keine anmache)
> ...

 

Und wo ist denn das Problem, das neue kernel zu backen genau wie du dein aktuelles kernel gebacken hast? Sources runterladen/mergen, kernel konfigurieren, "make && make modules_install" und dann image in /boot kopieren. Ich sehe nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Wieso sollte das ein Problem sein, schließlich muss ein kernel geladen sein, damit du den neuen kompilieren kannst, oder?

@toskala: ich will nicht klugscheißen, aber gentoo braucht die sources nicht, außer wenn du sowas kompilierst wie Nvidia oder vmware, und das ist einmeilig, wenn du ein kernel update gemacht hast, danach kann man die sources löschen und weiter arbeiten, als wäre es nix passiert  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

ja pablo, gentoo selbst brauch die sourcen nicht, aber es gibt ein paar programme mehr die mir in den jahren über untergekommen sind, die auf die kernel sourcen dependen.

egal, zum reinen betrieb brauchst du die dinger nicht, klar, aber jedesmal wenn ich ne neue version von vmware, nvidia, was auch immer installiere sourcen neu downloaden?

hmm, auch nich ganz geschickt. die liegen da gut wo sie sind.

----------

## muecke

ich wusste halt nicht wie man gentoo von anfang an installiert nicht dass man da die source runterladen kann und sich einen neuen Kernel draus basteln kann  :Embarassed: 

Nochmals DANK an alle  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

ääääh, mooooment mücke, jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht mit deiner aussage:

also:

du installierst gentoo linux, was eine distribution darstellt. eine zusammenhäufung von programmen mit einem paket-manager namens portage.

damit linux überhaupt läuft (jedes linux) brauchst du einen kernel, der kernel tut nix anderes als zwischen dir und deiner hardware zu vermitteln.

dem kernel ist es vollkommen schnurz in welchem linux er arbeitet, jedoch hast du bei gentoo die freie wahl welchen kernel du benutzen magst.

es gibt hierbei verschiedene kernel, aber eben eine gentoo-distribution.

du baust also nicht aus einem kernel gentoo, und auch nicht gentoo aus einem kernel, sondern der kernel ist streng genommen nur ein stück software was seinen dienst in dem konstrukt "gentoo-linux" verrichtet.

von zeit zu zeit gibts auch beim kernel eine neue version, die installierst du dann. und jetzt kommt meist der knackpunkt: du weisst evtl. nicht ob dein neu gebauter kernel gut ist, also behälst du den alten, den kannst du zu backup-zwecken, oder zu was auch immer sonst noch, booten.

so verhält sich das.

du hast gentoo aber schon installiert, oder?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *muecke wrote:*   

> ich wusste halt nicht wie man gentoo von anfang an installiert nicht dass man da die source runterladen kann und sich einen neuen Kernel draus basteln kann 
> 
> Nochmals DANK an alle   

 

Und wie hast du denn gentoo installiert? Hast du nie einen Blick auf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml geworfen?  :Shocked: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ja pablo, gentoo selbst brauch die sourcen nicht, aber es gibt ein paar programme mehr die mir in den jahren über untergekommen sind, die auf die kernel sourcen dependen.
> 
> egal, zum reinen betrieb brauchst du die dinger nicht, klar, aber jedesmal wenn ich ne neue version von vmware, nvidia, was auch immer installiere sourcen neu downloaden?
> 
> hmm, auch nich ganz geschickt. die liegen da gut wo sie sind.

 

Ich wollte ihm nur klar machen, dass das System an sich, die Sources nicht braucht, dass man sie für andere Packete benötigt, um sie zu installieren, ist mir klar. Ich wollte dass er versteht, wozu die sources gut sind.

----------

## muecke

@toskala

ich hab gentoo schon selber installiert nur das wie sich der kernel ansich verhält wusste ich bis jetz noch nicht.

mein System auf dem labtop hat ein Kolege und ich zusammen installiert aber da gings für mich noch etwas zu schnell. (war völliger Neuling)

Bei PC den ich selber aufgesetzt habe habe ich noch alte Grafikkarten und da lief alles ohne Probleme ab.

nun habe ich für den Lapi eine neue HD gekauft und hatte angst dass das jetz noch super laufende System dann platt machen würde wenn ich einen neuen Kernel laden würde.

Mit der neuen hd kann ich dann einiges ausprobieren was ich mit dem funktionierenden System nicht machen will

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich finde trotzdem sehr komisch, dass du sowas fragst, wenn du gentoo installiert hast; Nach einer Gentoo-Installation sollte man sowas merken.

----------

## toskala

aso, ja also wenn du ne eigene platte hast ists wurscht.

da kannste dann rumspielen wie du willst.

lies aber das handbuch  :Wink: 

----------

## muecke

nicht wenn du so Winkotz lastig warst wie ich.

Seit ich aber linux  kenne würde ich lieber das vorziehen als "Würgkotz" denn da gibt es auch probleme wenn man mehrere Systeme auf einer Partition laufen lässt

Das mit dem handbuch werde ich mir merken hab schon viel drin gelesen aber dieser Teil ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen

Diese Runde geht auf mich

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab 2 Festplatten und quasi 15 verschiedene Partitionen, 3 Linuxe (2 zu Testzwecken) und einmal Windows und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit.

----------

## Cocker68

@muecke: Du solltest vielleicht noch daran denken die Datei .config vom alten zum neuen Kernelbaum zu kopieren und im neuen dann ein make oldconfig zu machen.

So brauchst Du nicht das ganze Konfigurationsmenü nochmal durchzugehen.

Die eventuellen Fragen über neue Kernelfeatures, die dabei erscheinen bestätigst Du am besten einfach mit Enter.

Das sieht dann z.B. so aus:

```
# cd /usr/src

# ls -1

linux

linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r7

linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

# ln -sf linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 linux

# uname -r

2.6.8-gentoo-r7

# cp -pi linux-`uname -r`/.config linux/

# cd linux

# make oldconfig

# make && make modules_install
```

Einen Weg bequem und übersichtlich Kernel zu installieren habe ich in  diesem Thread beschrieben.

- Cocker :wq

----------

## platinumviper

 *Cocker68 wrote:*   

> Die eventuellen Fragen über neue Kernelfeatures, die dabei erscheinen bestätigst Du am besten einfach mit Enter.

 

 :Question:  Die Fragen sollte man natürlich sinnvoll beantworten, es gibt ja auch die Hilfe, in der meistens sogar eine Empfehlung gegeben wird.  :Idea: 

platinumviper

----------

## Cocker68

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *Cocker68 wrote:*   Die eventuellen Fragen über neue Kernelfeatures, die dabei erscheinen bestätigst Du am besten einfach mit Enter. 
> 
>  Die Fragen sollte man natürlich sinnvoll beantworten, es gibt ja auch die Hilfe, in der meistens sogar eine Empfehlung gegeben wird. 

 

Da hast Du selbstverständlich Recht, aber aufgrund des Newbee-Characters dieses Threads ist die Empfehlung einer generellen Übernahme der default-Wert durch ein Enter doch nicht so daneben.  Oder?

Gegenüber dem vorherigen Kernel, woher man sich sein .config kopiert hat, hat man damit üblicherweise weder einen Gewinn noch einen Verlust an features, da die neuen features meistens default-mäßig abgeschaltet sind.

- Cocker :wq

----------

## platinumviper

 *Cocker68 wrote:*   

> die Empfehlung einer generellen Übernahme der default-Wert durch ein Enter doch nicht so daneben.  Oder?

 

Stimmt meistens, bei den mm-Sourcen ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die Default-Antwort gelegentlich nicht mit der Empfehlung in der Hilfe übereinstimmt, deshalb lohnt es sich, die Hilfstexte zu lesen.  Wenn man die Updates regelmässig macht, sind es ja nicht besonders viele Fragen.  :Smile: 

platinumviper

----------

## muecke

Hab mir jetzt auch zwei neue Kernel gebacken und sie liefen gut bin eben als ich einen reboot vom Kernel 2.6.9-r3 gemacht habe und plötzlich kam die meldung das der timestamp nicht mehr stimmt??

und jetzt kann ich auch keine emerge mehr machen   :Mad: 

wieso kommt plötzlich diese Meldung hab alles so gemacht wie ihr es beschrieben habt, war ein glücklicher gentoo-user mit mehreren kernel und jetzt timestamp probleme, " das ist wie ein pickel am ar..."   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cocker68

 *muecke wrote:*   

> [...]bis eben als ich einen reboot vom Kernel 2.6.9-r3 gemacht habe und plötzlich kam die meldung das der timestamp nicht mehr stimmt??[...]

 

Wie heißt die genaue Fehlermeldung?

- Cocker :wq

----------

